# Sad Day



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Asriel jumped. I didn't find him in time. 

Sorry I failed you, dear boy. SIP now.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. He was a beautiful fish.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I apologize if I put way too many pictures... Have so many I love of him...

Thank you, Matt. Currently squeezing my poor cat half to death. He seems sad too, like he knows Asriel is gone. Asriel was his favorite fish to watch.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-big hugs- sorry to hear it, Fenghuang! :-(


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

*big hug back* Thanks, Skye. I never had a fish leap out of its tank on me...


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so sad he was beautiful, SIP little one.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's how we lost Ginger. Right up and out. >_<


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you've lost a fish friend.....always hard no matter how they go. Don't blame yourself....it's happened to most of us who have kept bettas, despite taking precautions against jumping.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sip


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh no. I am so sorry and he was such a beautiful betta.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for all your kind words and support. They really do make me feel better.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better it is always hard to lose a fishy friend. Thought I would mention that I think the betta in your avatar is truly amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooo gorgeous. Reminds me of a dalmatian techno colour!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I feel low and guilty and for a couple of hours, numb, but life goes on... He was a neurotic tail biter, so I would like to think he is finally at peace now.

I have no little what Vasuki is. I think he's a Dalmatian, but his fins randomly have stripes and spots come and go. He also shines green depending on the lighting. I need to get some more recent pics of him; these are pretty much him, but his dorsal and anal fins have some red and dark purple highlights now (sorry if you seen them already, I spam my boys' pics constantly):


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

So sorry. I share your sadness, it happened to one of mine.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

He is ever so lovely, I would love to own a betta his colour! How many bettas do you have in total?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Six now. I have that dalmation boy, two male CTs (one pink and blue, one I can't really describe), a male copper DTHM, a male blue butterfly DT, and a pink and blue VT female. I only have two living with me here in New Jersey though.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh they all sound lovely I think the one in your avatar is really unique but the others sound really beautiful as well


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

All of Feng's bettas are stunning and spoiled! ^_^

-hug- glad you're feeling better, Fenghuang!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry about Asriel. He was a beauty. SIP.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> All of Feng's bettas are stunning and spoiled! ^_^
> 
> -hug- glad you're feeling better, Fenghuang!


I try... To spoil them, that is.

*hugs everyone*


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-big hugs-


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He as so gorgeous sip little guy.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

So sorry...  SIP Asriel (


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Not a betta, but I returned from school today to find one of my feeder goldfish rescues laying on his side. I brought him home with a four others about two weeks ago so my dad's tank wouldn't look so empty anymore. He was the smallest one, skinny and a bit banged up, but had quite the personality and won my heart. I thought I would let him die naturally and left him in the tank, but when I went back to check on him, he had floated to the surface and part of him had been eaten away. I could see inside him. He was still breathing and moved his fins a little in an attempt to swim. I took him out and placed him in a smaller container of water and waited, but he wouldn't go. I didn't want him to be pain any longer, so I decided to euthanize. He went quickly. I buried him in the garden among many other lost friends. Swim in peace, little guy. Many would think that you were just a feeder, but not to me.

The only pictures I have of him. He is the little speckled one.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss... it's just bad luck. :-( -hugs-


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh...I'm so sorry, Feng...he was such a dashing male! Hope he finds peace in that great rainbow!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sorry about your fishys


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, you guys have been wonderful.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Soo sorry for your loss! =...(


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so sorry for your loss its always a very hard time when you lose pets,, i know how you are feeling i just lost my rescue guppy this morning, 

SIP Pretty Goldfish.


----------

